# Been a while...



## christopher walrath (Jan 1, 2015)

But I am back.  After a long hiatus.  I am making the rounds in the old e-haunts.  Looks like TPF was next on the list.

Howdy, all.


----------



## terri (Jan 2, 2015)

Well gol-darnit, lookit what the cat drug in!   So wonderful to see you, Chris!   Happy New Year!


----------



## christopher walrath (Jan 2, 2015)

And to you, Love.  Good to be back and hear from you.  Looking forward to being a part once again.


----------



## limr (Jan 2, 2015)

Howdy, Chris! Saw a few of your other posts - are you still shooting film?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## christopher walrath (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the Welcome Back.

Yes, I still shoot film.  Not as much as I used to or as I should.  But I am getting back to it.  That and the darkroom as well.  Dusting off the enlargers and the old 4x5 and getting ready to impose weirdness upon myself on a more regular basis.


----------



## limr (Jan 2, 2015)

christopher walrath said:


> Thanks for the Welcome Back.
> 
> Yes, I still shoot film.  Not as much as I used to or as I should.  But I am getting back to it.  That and the darkroom as well.  Dusting off the enlargers and the old 4x5 and getting ready to impose weirdness upon myself on a more regular basis.



Nice! I haven't worked up to 4x5 yet, but I'm headed that way. Looking forward to seeing some shots!


----------



## Torus34 (Jan 3, 2015)

limr said:


> Howdy, Chris! Saw a few of your other posts - are you still shooting film?


 Hi!

And welcome!

Who knows?  We may yet hear from that somewhat acerbic though brilliant poster, Hertz von Rental.  I miss him.


----------



## christopher walrath (Jan 4, 2015)

Be nice to hear from Hertz again.  And perhaps Helen might rear her beautiful head.  She was always good for keeping me straight.


----------



## terri (Jan 4, 2015)

christopher walrath said:


> Be nice to hear from Hertz again.  And perhaps Helen might rear her beautiful head.  She was always good for keeping me straight.


I've not seen Helen around in ages.   Hopefully she is just going through one of her busy times and will circle around again.   She is awesome!     Hertz still hangs around the Beat (I think you joined awhile back) so you could shoot him a PM from there to renew acquaintances, if you'd like.  

Hopefully the winter months will bring some busy people out of hiding and back with us!


----------

